# Is it possible to only clone used space in hdd partition?



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

I made a stupid thing of installing EXT4 linux mint debian to a ~500GB partition , now i need the space but i would also like to save a few little gigs worth of linux stuff. 12gb is used. 436Gb free.

I'll try clonezilla now, i'll read help files, but in the mean time thanks for help. I am just now on this HDD writing from linux (actually the installation was made on my older pc, booted no prob, godlike! )


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2012)

that's what it should do. most apps don't clone empty space.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I made a stupid thing of installing EXT4 linux mint debian to a ~500GB partition , now i need the space but i would also like to save a few little gigs worth of linux stuff. 12gb is used. 436Gb free.
> 
> I'll try clonezilla now, i'll read help files, but in the mean time thanks for help. I am just now on this HDD writing from linux (actually the installation was made on my older pc, booted no prob, godlike! )



Acronis boot disk can image just the used space. I use it all the time here at work.

*edit*

try this

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhcabic4o5q5gs0/Acronis Media.iso


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's what it should do. most apps don't clone empty space.



i haven't used a lot of times

So it's by default .... well good heavens then !!!



brandonwh64 said:


> Acronis boot disk can image just the used space. I use it all the time here at work.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



live boot from cd?

do i need to set it or it's by default ... so just i know when i go into it ...

The image is saved as data and can be on any device right, i don't want any other device overwrite... important.

EDIT: well it could save the image on the same drive in the same partition, hope it's possible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> live boot from cd?
> 
> do i need to set it or it's by default ... so just i know when i go into it ...
> 
> ...



It creates a .TIB image of your HD with only the used space. Then you can recover the image to another partition


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It creates a .TIB image of your HD with only the used space. Then you can recover the image to another partition



Where does it put it ... selectable ?

But when i recover the image, does it create the same sized partition, or i can select how big, or what ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Where does it put it ... selectable ?
> 
> But when i recover the image, does it create the same sized partition, or i can select how big, or what ?



You can store the .TIB anywhere. It allows you to select the location were the .TIB will be placed


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

Okay i used clonezilla ... i just picked one

I selected root to be the clonezilla folder i didn't knew what to select

Then i clicked expert settings and now it asks me "savedisk" ..

EDIT... brb let me go see


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

Forget it, clonezilla needs another place to write, needs to be unmounted.

Im going with Acronis ... can that do it , if it can't tell me now please so i can get some empty space on some drive but i don't want to lose anything.

EDIT: burning now


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Forget it, clonezilla needs another place to write



you can't write an image to the same disk you are imaging. that's like trying to store a car in the car's trunk. it just doesn't work.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

Dang i am fiddling with this today for too long now ... didn't plan this, thanks for helping out even yes i admit i could read all the help files but that would take time that i don't have now.

Ok burn done im going to the other room to put it in there, brb

EDIT: damn so now what ?

Okay ,i  just put another disk in and select where the image is save and it won't touch anything else on that secondary drive ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Dang i am fiddling with this today for too long now ... didn't plan this, thanks for helping out even yes i admit i could read all the help files but that would take time that i don't have now.
> 
> Ok burn done im going to the other room to put it in there, brb
> 
> ...



If you have a USB drive that had enough space to hold how ever much info you have on the drive your imaging, the software will pickup the USB and allow you to save the .TIB there


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

No i hooked up my primary WD1002FAEX, it has 2 partitions, will select D where only games are stored no important stuff, anyways Acronis is now loaded what next ... brb

MY usb is only 8 GB , the partition has 16GB used.

EDIT: so a number of programs ... i think it's true image ?

EDIT :so i used true image full .... i went into backup (just doing out of the head, never used this before) 
and well it goes along fine, also the linux format it sees as EXT3 instead of EXT4 what kind of version this acronis is, maybe old .. that could be a problem hmm ?


EDIT: Acronis reports warning that there might be errors on EXT3 partition , the error appears to leave me on but it can only do it sector-by-sector, it said to me that i should exit and scan the hdd. The error does not appear when selecting other drives or partitions without the false ext3

So pretty much .... im not going to fiddle with that, back to clonezilla.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> No i hooked up my primary WD1002FAEX, it has 2 partitions, will select D where only games are stored no important stuff, anyways Acronis is now loaded what next ... brb
> 
> MY usb is only 8 GB , the partition has 16GB used.
> 
> ...



Use the one that is highlighted here.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2012)

Sector-by-sector copy always makes bit perfect 1:1 copy. File system based copy only copies actual data and reconstructs filesystem around it. If you want to transfer larger disk tot he smaller, you need to use file system based copy.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Sector-by-sector copy always makes bit perfect 1:1 copy. File system based copy only copies actual data and reconstructs filesystem around it. If you want to transfer larger disk tot he smaller, you need to use file system based copy.



Oh well i didn't knew that it can clone unsupported stuff and skip errors and such. And yes i did use that on the image.

Well It was a walk with clonezilla through. Thanks everyone, just have to part up the HDD and it's ready for hdtv recording!

Actually the linux install was causing it to not work via USB adapter, i thought the adapter was crap turned out i had to get rid of the OS.


It was also compressign it and it took like 10 minutes or less ... very happy how this stuff works!


UPDATE: Works fine with TV and PCs now detect it okay .... it was all about the linux, thank god, i thought the just new bought adapter was faulty.


----------

